# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی مسعودی

## bee

سلام 
	میخواستم بدونم  کسی از فیزیک پیش مسعودی استفاده کرده و اگه استفاده کردین چطور بوده ؟

----------

